# Garmin Panoptix



## sdkohio (Jul 26, 2008)

I have a Echomaps 93sv and LiveScope. Am I the only one frustrated with the fact the I cannot record the Panoptix?!

I can record the normal sonar, but won’t record Panoptix. If it can do one, it seems it should be able to do both.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Are you using the Active Captain App? You should be able to record Panoptix with that through your phone or tablet.


----------



## ekriet9 (Mar 25, 2013)

You need the 10” to record 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

Another thing you cannot do with the 93SV is repeat the display to an IPad. I took for granted I’d be able to do this and was frustrated to find I lost that in the switch from Lowrance to Garmin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

